# Complete Panic!!!



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

OK, our big haunted barn is this Saturday and it seems like I have a gazillion things left to acomplish and yet, here I sit at work. Anyone else having slight PANIC ATTACKS???????:googly:


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

as i sit at work ...........thinking of the list i made earlier - knowing my dining room is still in the middle of a remodel..............and uuuuhhhhhhhh my party is Saturday night?

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh just some slight panic going on over here


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh, I have a MAJOR issue. We need a "movie" made out of horror clips for our theme of "NIghtmare Theater" and so far, no go!! It's only perhaps the BIGGEST item left to do and it is no where near completed. It is supposed to rain tomorrow and we haven't put out the graveyard and run the wiring......Ahhhhhhhh, I'm losing my mind!!!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

BREATHE!!!..............lol

the good news is: you have a job to fund your madness


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

My party was this past Saturday and some of the small special details STILL aren't done. We open on Tuesday and the wind and rain are working against us...again. I still have 4 rooms to build in my backyard, reset part of the cemetary, and finish building the band. It's supposed to rain and be windy up until Monday, which is, of course, when I have to go to work. To top it all off, even if it is nice this weekend, I have to cater a party on Saturday night and another event Sunday morning, so there is NO TIME to work in the yard until at least 3 PM on Sunday. PANIC???? HELL YEAH!!! Anyone care to build a time machine and reset it for about 2 weeks ago to give us all a little extra time?


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

My wife is so glad that we aren't doing the schools haunted house this year because I go into a full panic Nazi mode trying to get things done. When you're done be sure to sit back and appreciate the fruits of your labors. Good luck and good haunting.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Not much of one, but it did keep us from going under after my husband was out of work for 1 1/2 years. Now, there isn't any expendible income...it's Catch up!!! Which may take me a lifetime........

Thanks, at least I didn't think about the barn for a min.....OHHHHHH!!! The barn!!!!!! Ahhhhhh!!!!!!!:jol:


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lolol............i forget who said this the other day but i told my hubby and he got a good chuckle out of it

someone posted "why is it us haunters always tend to think we have so much more to do when others think that what we already have done is completely over the top?" or something similiar

thats describes it perfectly i think

yes we're crazy cuz we are stuck at work BUT good chance that no one will notice what we don't get done.............


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I think that it's because we are "DOers". Someone once told me that if you want something done ask a busy person. It makes sense. To be a haunter you have to be willing to DO something that others wouldn't even consider. There is a lot of time and effort put forth to make a good haunt. (Everyone pat yourselves on the back!!)

I don't care what others would consider above and beyond......... It's about the EXTREME baby!!! Do it now before you're too old to enjoy it!! (And that goes for everything in life )


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

i agree..........definitely have to be a do'er in order to some of the stuff we do

amazing what we can do with a little pvc, duct tape and some power tools


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Last night I was casting and painting skulls and watching the devils rejects and just go so fed up with death and horror and violence and just saif F**K it, then I went to lowes and bought some black lights and felt better. This morning i got up @ 6 to hit the sfx store, the foam store, and OSH for some odds and ends b4 going into work.

Oh Well.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I am also in full tilt how the *&^( am I going to pull this off. I've made so many trips to Ace that when I went through today the check-out girl said "How is your Halloween display coming? You should be close to having everything for it now." Guess she remembered my telling them about 4 trips ago I needed a fan for my flying ghost. But then again... What other moron pays $90 for a steroid oscillating fan, much less in October when people are turning heaters on. They were the ONLY place in town that even had oscillating fans so I bought the one I can barely pick up rather than one of the little cheap ones! Oops, sorry for the tangent.

We all must stop for a second and calmly breathe. Ready... OK, BACK TO WORK!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Because of the bankruptcy That finally went thru, I'm waaaaay behind. I'm in the mode of trying to put up something that looks not crappy and have given up on the brilliant display I was hoping for. [sigh] On the other hand I get to break the first year curse and look forward to putting up a half way decent display next year.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

My party is tomorrow night, and I am SO behind!! I have no idea how I'm going to do it, but it will all turn out fine.

Hey, if we're all so behind, what are we doing hanging out on HauntForum?? Haha...I love my Internet addiction. ;-)


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

My party is Saturday and the weather channel is calling for wind and rain both Friday and Saturday. So no foggers again this year.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Liam, too funny! What an outstanding point though!

Sorry Bone Dancer. Rain and wind are definitely not fogger friendly.

We FINALLY got some rain but considering we are in a Level 4 drought and I can't remember the last time we had any, I was actually thrilled. If I'd known putting my display out would have brought on the rain, I'd have had it out in March!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

<<visual of Daphne on a sunny spring day....explaining to the neighbors why her Easter eggs are all black and orange, and why her tombstones and buckies are still on the lawn...."I'm trying to make it rain".....>>>>
LMAO!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

LMAO Dave that is hilarious!! (not outside the realm of possibility you understand but definitely hilarious!) 

They already think I am crazy. I got some weird stares yesterday and one said he wished they were taping me after one of my daughters yelled out they were hungry and wanted me to come in and make dinner. Not knowing anyone was paying attention... I yelled back that I couldn't until I found a good spot for my vampire bat !


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Saturday will see us stringing a tarp up over the garage door so we can work and get everything finished. Ah well after 5 uneventful dry years it all be alright


----------

